# elec. wiring problem with central mach. 12x36 (33274) lathe



## bmuss51 (Jun 24, 2018)

i need help with a wiring problem like i had to replace a switch on the start stop reversing switch . which i copied the wire #'s on the switch itself  but i had to pull the wires out of the main fuse block and i had them #ed and even the manual has them #ed but not color coded . and when i went to put it back the wires in the panel i found out that the #'s had come off. so there is 5 wires that needs to find their proper place. so if anyone could send me a photo of the power block or explain how to find the proper place for these wires . there is one white , 2 brown, one yellow and one blue., but on the other side of the block they are all red wires.


----------



## DJP (Jun 24, 2018)

Sounds like you need a new lathe and you have the justification. It won't run. I'm sure that someone will have the schematic that you need but while you wait consider using a voltmeter test motor wires for different switch positions. That may help.

Even if you can only run the motor in forward rotation that's all you need to make the lathe usable again.


----------



## bmuss51 (Jun 24, 2018)

don't  how to test which wires go where, but i do get a test for the switch which is ok. it's only in the panel is where i have a problem and get lost.


new lathe is out !


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 24, 2018)

what brand of lathe??


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jun 24, 2018)

what brand of lathe do you have?


bmuss51 said:


> i need help with a wiring problem like i had to replace a switch on the start stop reversing switch . which i copied the wire #'s on the switch itself  but i had to pull the wires out of the main fuse block and i had them #ed and even the manual has them #ed but not color coded . and when i went to put it back the wires in the panel i found out that the #'s had come off. so there is 5 wires that needs to find their proper place. so if anyone could send me a photo of the power block or explain how to find the proper place for these wires . there is one white , 2 brown, one yellow and one blue., but on the other side of the block they are all red wires.



this should help you
http://teenwolfonline.org/single-ph...reversing-motor-wiring-diagram-on-within-two/
https://webtor.me/century-motor-wir...-for-ao-smith-motor-readingrat-net-at-century


----------



## bmuss51 (Jun 24, 2018)

the 2 links do not have the info that is of use to me.

the brand of lathe is in the title!


----------



## Jhawk (Jun 26, 2018)

Does this help?


----------



## Anatol (Jun 26, 2018)

How old is your  12x36? I have a Frejoth 12x36, about 25 years old. I did some research, it turned out it is the same lathe as the grizzly 4003, and similar by Acra and Emco in USA and sold under other names in Australia, NZ and elsewhere.  They are the same lathe from the same factory in China. So manuals for equivalents to your HF which are findable on line may help you. 
Also, you may know this, but note that reversing and AC motor with capacitor is not a simple matter of reversing + and - (there is no + and - in AC, and the capacitor is in the circuit)


----------



## SmithDoor (Jun 27, 2018)

bmuss51 said:


> i need help with a wiring problem like i had to replace a switch on the start stop reversing switch . which i copied the wire #'s on the switch itself  but i had to pull the wires out of the main fuse block and i had them #ed and even the manual has them #ed but not color coded . and when i went to put it back the wires in the panel i found out that the #'s had come off. so there is 5 wires that needs to find their proper place. so if anyone could send me a photo of the power block or explain how to find the proper place for these wires . there is one white , 2 brown, one yellow and one blue., but on the other side of the block they are all red wires.


You may want to look at a drum switch
They simple and works ever time


----------



## bmuss51 (Jun 27, 2018)

well with many tries of switching the five wires around i finally got it to work forward and reverse. so problem solved!


----------

